# Neuer Rekord: Die meisten User gleichzeitig online



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt seit heute einen neuen Rekord der User, die Gleichzeitig on waren. Die Bissherige Mauer von 702 Usern (vom 19.12.2007 19:41) wurde heute um 19:49 durchbrochen. Nun liegt der Rekord bei 713.



> Mit 713 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 19:49).


----------



## Player007 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*

Year, hat doch gleich was gutes, das beide Foren zusammengelegt wurden 

P.S. Ich war dabei 

Gruß


----------



## heartcell (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*

und ich erst, aber das wird demnächst bestimmt noch mehr^^


----------



## Overlocked (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*

Me too. Ein neuer Rekord ist grad in Planung


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*

ich war auch dabei, bin 10mins vorher nach haus gekommen


----------



## push@max (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*

Neuer Rekord ist schön, allerdings merkt man leider auch, dass der Server ziemlich lahmt!


----------



## killer89 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*

Ich war auch dabei 
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warums so träge war...

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*

OMG ..... und ich war dran beteiligt ....... dabei will ich das Forum vernichten, und nicht pushen xD


----------



## McZonk (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*



push@max schrieb:


> Neuer Rekord ist schön, allerdings merkt man leider auch, dass der Server ziemlich lahmt!



Jungs, das merken wir auch! Gebt den Admins doch nen bischen Zeit die Skripte zu optimieren, bzw. richtig zum Laufen zu bringen. Ein Dauerzustand wird das gewiss nicht werden - die arbeiten da schon dran 

Allerdings konnte man den "Ernstfall" jetzt, ja auch nicht wirklich üben  Manche "Fehler" zeigen sich eben erst jetzt!

zum neuen Rekord: Good Job, aber ich wette der hält nicht lange


----------



## killer89 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*



> Mit 714 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:31).


schon vorbei, neuer Rekord 

MfG

edit: nachgelegt: 





> Mit 716 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:33).


das wird nu so weitergehen  

edit2: und nochmal


> Mit 730 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:38).



ich hör nu auf


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*

Uns schon wieder gebrochen.



> Mit 723 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:38).



Und ich war wieder mal dabei


----------



## killer89 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*

Kollege, ich war schneller  siehe vorige Seite 
hier nochmal zum nachlesen: 


> Mit 730 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:38).



MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*



killer89 schrieb:


> Kollege, ich war schneller  siehe vorige Seite
> hier nochmal zum nachlesen:
> 
> 
> MfG


Ich schieb das jetzt mal dem heute etwas lahmen Server in die Schuhe...


----------



## killer89 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich schieb das jetzt mal dem heute etwas lahmen Server in die Schuhe...


Jop, hab deshalb auch schon ein paar Fehler gehabt... hoffentlich bekommen das die Mods in den Griff 

MfG

Hmm... für den  Smiley hätte ich mir den alten in grün gewünscht... der gefiel mir besser... außerdem ist der *rotwerd*-Smiley immer doch der hässliche Smiley, den man nich auf Anhieb erkennt...


----------



## aurionkratos (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*

Ich denke auch mal, dass das Haken durch den Umzug bedingt ist - schließlich war die Hauptseite z.T. auch ziemlich lahm in den letzen Tagen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Ich denke auch mal, dass das Haken durch den Umzug bedingt ist - schließlich war die Hauptseite z.T. auch ziemlich lahm in den letzen Tagen.


Das bessert sich bestimmt im laufe der Zeit.
Spätestens nächste Woche wird denk ich mal alles wieder wie geschmiert laufen.


----------



## push@max (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*



McZonk schrieb:


> Jungs, das merken wir auch! Gebt den Admins doch nen bischen Zeit die Skripte zu optimieren, bzw. richtig zum Laufen zu bringen. Ein Dauerzustand wird das gewiss nicht werden - die arbeiten da schon dran
> 
> Allerdings konnte man den "Ernstfall" jetzt, ja auch nicht wirklich üben  Manche "Fehler" zeigen sich eben erst jetzt!



da hab ich keine Zweifel...ihr kriegt das schon hin, wobei ich heute den ganzen Tag bereits nichts mehr von einem langsamen Server mitbekomme.


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*



push@max schrieb:


> da hab ich keine Zweifel...ihr kriegt das schon hin, wobei ich heute den ganzen Tag bereits nichts mehr von einem langsamen Server mitbekomme.



Ich auch nicht. Allerdings habe ich vorher auch nix mitbekommen.


----------



## push@max (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Allerdings habe ich vorher auch nix mitbekommen.



Gestern abend hat es sich 30sek gedauert, bis mein Eintrag gepostet wurde...zu dieser Zeit gab es aber auch den neuen Rekord


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*



push@max schrieb:


> Gestern abend hat es sich 30sek gedauert, bis mein Eintrag gepostet wurde...zu dieser Zeit gab es aber auch den neuen Rekord


Bei mir war es teilweise fast 1 min.
Tja, Rekord gebrochen....


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekord der meisten User welche Gleichzeitig on waren*

meine wenigkeit auch


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2008)

da geht heute aber noch was, oder?

 Zurzeit aktive Benutzer: 658 (Registrierte Benutzer: 186, Gäste: 472)


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

Naja es wäre möglich das es auch weniger werden könnte:
os-informer.de - Community - Foren
Entschuldigt den etwas unkomfortablen Einstieg auf PCGH.de 2.0 babyblau


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Thilo: Na Himmel, Arsch und Zwirn ! Jetzt isser zum Großwesir mutiert ..... 

@ Topic: Ich hoffe mal, dass da noch was kommt ..... ich für meinen Teil sehe die Möglichkeit, dass sich einige hier noch verkrümeln :-/


----------



## Fransen (3. Oktober 2008)

<<--mal eine Gelegenheit, den Smiley auszuprobieren.

Ich war übrigens auch dabei.


----------



## kassra (3. Oktober 2008)

12:03 Uhr User online: 740

neuer rekord?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Oktober 2008)

kassra schrieb:


> 12:03 Uhr User online: 740
> 
> neuer rekord?


Theoreitsch ja.
Es steht aber immer noch 730 User als Rekord da...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2008)

das wird nur alle 30mins oder so aktuallisiert 

und ich war schon wieder dabei


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

Das ist mit dem Feiertag zu entschuldigen!


----------



## kassra (3. Oktober 2008)

hehe


----------



## heartcell (3. Oktober 2008)

oh ich war war auch wieder dabei. komisch, 
passiert mir jetzt öfter^^


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> @ Thilo: Na Himmel, Arsch und Zwirn ! Jetzt isser zum Großwesir mutiert .....
> 
> @ Topic: Ich hoffe mal, dass da noch was kommt ..... ich für meinen Teil sehe die Möglichkeit, dass sich einige hier noch verkrümeln :-/


 Offenbar ein Titel-Generator der stündlich neues "lustiges" anzeigt!
Die OS-Informer Besucherzahlen dürften atm auch neue Höchstwerte erreichen, is nur so ne Vermutung! *rofl*


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2008)

> Mit 750 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 12:50).



Schonwieder neu!


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Und diesmal hat sich die Seite/Server in Form von Performance-Problemen nicht unterkriegen lassen.

Scheinen die Admins von PCGH einen sehr guten Job in der kürze der Zeit gemacht zu haben


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Und diesmal hat sich die Seite/Server in Form von Performance-Problemen nicht unterkriegen lassen.
> 
> Scheinen die Admins von PCGH einen sehr guten Job in der kürze der Zeit gemacht zu haben


Tja, dazu kann ich nur sagen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Offenbar ein Titel-Generator der stündlich neues "lustiges" anzeigt!
> Die OS-Informer Besucherzahlen dürften atm auch neue Höchstwerte erreichen, is nur so ne Vermutung! *rofl*



Andreas, Andreas, wird es Dir nicht langsam langweilig bei Deinem Kreuzzug? 

OS-Informer klemmen wir auch bald ab vom alten Forum.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Oktober 2008)

Mit 750 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 13:44).


----------



## Freestyler808 (3. Oktober 2008)

und ich bin immer dabei


----------



## Alche (3. Oktober 2008)

Mit 758 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (heute 14:31)


----------



## DanielX (3. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie nicht es sind immer noch 750.^^


----------



## Freestyler808 (3. Oktober 2008)

echt  
ist schon cool wenn des so weitergeht haben wir bald 10000000


----------



## McZonk (3. Oktober 2008)

Heute Abend wird das garantiert nochmal nen ordentlichen Ruck geben


----------



## Alche (3. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir zeigts 758 User an.


----------



## McZonk (3. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, hängt der Rekordzähler immer etwas nach, da er nicht permanent aktualisiert wird


----------



## Freestyler808 (3. Oktober 2008)

User online: 760 
ich sag doch wir schaffen bald 1000000000000000


----------



## Alche (3. Oktober 2008)

Jetz sinds grad 775 User. 14:44
Heut noch die 1000


----------



## Freestyler808 (3. Oktober 2008)

100000000000000000000000000000000 
heute online um 14.54


----------



## Player007 (3. Oktober 2008)

> Mit 758 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 14:43)



Wird immer mehr ^^
Die 800 packen wir heute noch 

Gruß


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Andreas, Andreas, wird es Dir nicht langsam langweilig bei Deinem Kreuzzug?
> 
> OS-Informer klemmen wir auch bald ab vom alten Forum.


Ist sehr anstrengend für mich, glaub mir!

Bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste, auch wenn mein oft spätpubertäres Verhalten auf etwas anderes schließen lässt.  >pcgh.de-schäm-smiley<

Ich habe aber die Hoffnung das eine oder andere "Vertraute" doch noch herbeispammen zu können, geb mir (meist) auch größte Mühe das Forenregel-konform hinzukriegen!

Immerhin ist die leidige Kleinanzeigen-Bewertungs-Fred-Geschichte sehr gut von Euch umgesetzt worden, vielen Dank nochmal dafür!  

Das Forum gefällt mir übrigens besser als gedacht, nur dieses Big-Brother is watching you-Gefühl stört mich etwas.

Einige wirklich sehr nützliche Buletten-Funktionen habe ich auch schon durchaus zu schätzen gelernt, zumindest kann ich deine Begeisterung für die Software jetzt ansatzweise verstehen.
In vielen Punkten muss ich Dir im Nachhinein Recht geben!

Würde mich sehr über eine mail von Dir freuen, mit vielleicht nützlichen Insidertips, die die assimilierung ganz hartgesottener PCGHler wie mir, erleichtern könnte. Vertraulichkeit wäre selbstverständlich Ehrensache.

Bedaure es eigentlich mich bis jetzt nur in Widerstandsgruppen zu betätigen anstatt die vielen tollen fachbezogenen Freds hier zu durchforsten, es gibt viele tolle Sachen hier, allein die Zeit fehlt.

Muss demnächst mal meine Prioritäten-Gewichtung ändern, wer weiss, vielleicht gibts längst neue Grafikkarten und ich kenne sie noch nicht mal, weil ich mit smiley-herbeispammen beschäftigt bin.

Hab die neueste Print-Ausgabe doch wieder gekauft, war schon an der Supermarkt-Kasse und habs dann doch nicht übers Herz gebracht den Protest darauf auszudehnen.
Zum lesen bin ich aber leider noch nicht gekommen.

lg
Andreas


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

heute Abend wird bestimmt die 900er Marke fallen...bin gespannt wie der/die Server das packen


----------



## Falk (3. Oktober 2008)

Also der aktuelle Rekord scheint doch ganz gut geklappt zu haben, was die Server-Performance angeht, oder?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. Oktober 2008)

die werden das wohl hinkriegen aber was heute hier abgeht ist der wahnsinn!
und jetzt stellt euch mal vor was am WE abgeht oh man die 1000 werden fallen

mfg


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Also der aktuelle Rekord scheint doch ganz gut geklappt zu haben, was die Server-Performance angeht, oder?



Stimmt, Server-Performance ist sehr gut , vor zwei Tagen sah das noch nicht so gut aus. 

Habt ihr etwas geändert?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

Man hat ander Takt-Schraube gedreht!^^


----------



## killer89 (3. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Man hat ander Takt-Schraube gedreht!^^


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch, aber ich glaub kaum, dass das bei nem X2 6000+ noch viel bringt , ich mein 300MHz... da wird wohl eher was am RAM oder an den HDDs was gemacht worden sein 
egal, hauptsache nich 1 Minute bis zum Post warten 

MfG


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Den Gedanken hatte ich auch, aber ich glaub kaum, dass das bei nem X2 6000+ noch viel bringt
> MfG



Wie? Haben die einen 6000+ im Server?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß net, ob man einen Server OC'ed 

@ push@max

Ja halt X2 6000+. Und ich glaub 8GiB Ram.


----------



## Player007 (3. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wie? Haben die einen 6000+ im Server?



Ja 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/18265-forum-zieht-um-neuer-server.html

Gruß


----------



## Fransen (3. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wie? Haben die einen 6000+ im Server?



Jo, haben sie.
-->>ich glaube allerdings auch nicht, dass der OC'ed wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2008)

Falk wollte noch ein paar Sachen am Code optimieren. Da war er wohl erfolgreich...


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

Darüber bin ich auch schon ein paar mal gestolpert und bin bis jetzt immer von ironisch gemeinten Serverbeschreibungen ausgegangen, das ist doch so oder?


----------



## killer89 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hui, was man mit einem Post nich alles anrichten kann XD 
Ja, wie schon bereits verlinkt wurde, ist ein X2 6000+ im Server, der erfüllt auch seinen Sinn und Zweck  und scheinbar wurde der Code auch erfolgreich optimiert  hauptsache schnell und stabil 

MfG


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Boah...ich dachte PCGH hätte einen Opteron (Barcelona) oder einen Xeon 45nm 

Aber sie werden schon wissen was gut ist.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab schon gedacht das sei Verarsche mit der CPU, jetzt muss ichs wohl glauben.
Selbst in unserem EDV-technisch rückständigen Betrieb sind mittlerweile Phenoms verbaut, für Opterons hat das Budget unseres EDV-Heinis wohl nicht greicht.

Natürlich ist bei Servern absolute Stabilität erforderlich und kein normaler Admin würde je auf OC setzen um die Leistung zu erhöhen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2008)

Noch reicht der 6000+ ja aus, auch wenn er mittlerweile schon bei konstanten ~80% Auslastung läuft.
Sollte die 1000User-Grenze Fallen wird es dann wohl Zeit für einen Quad.

Der "Server" ist halt im Grunde ein ganz normaler RedaktionsPC der von Falk für ein "Nebenprojekt" stibitzt wurde...


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

Hast Du als Mod die Möglichkeitden Taskmanager zu sehen, oder woher weißt Du das?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2008)

Falk hat im Mod-Forum einen Link zur Statistikseite gepostet, aber wenn die hier öffentlich gemacht wird stürzt sie wahrscheinlich zusammen...


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt hab ich nen Grund Mod zu werden. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der so am Limit fährt


----------



## AndreasMarkert (3. Oktober 2008)

Wieso das denn? Oder nicht erwünscht?


----------



## killer89 (3. Oktober 2008)

Joa, denk ich mir auch mal... aber schon permanent 80%... oO wie siehts denn mitm RAM aus?

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt kein offizielles Verbot den Link raus zu geben, nur gehe ich davon aus dass Falk das schon selbst tun wird wenn er es für richtig hält.


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Das ist finde ich wirklich sehr interessant...endlich kann ich den "Server" Hardwaremäßig einschätzen. Wie siehts den mit der ganzen Speicherung aus? Eine riesige Datenbank? Wie "groß" ist das Forum mittlerweile?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema:

*Mit 786 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 13:22).*


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> 
> *Mit 786 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 13:22).*


Och mist, da hab ich C&C 3 gezockt...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Oktober 2008)

Boah das hört ja nie auf 
Ich war da grad PCGH lesen..


----------



## killer89 (5. Oktober 2008)

Und ich hab Fußball gespielt 
Hoffentlich bin ich bei der 1000er Marke wieder dabei 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2008)

Wir könnten natürlich versuchen, mal "offiziell" einen Rekord aufzustellen.

Die 1.000 finde ich auch spannend.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. Oktober 2008)

ich währ dafür

aber vorher müsst ihr mal den server aufmotzen. ich meine ja nur, genug testmuster müsstet ihr doch rumliegen haben, oder dürft ihr die nicht verwenden?

ich werde auf jeden fall den ganzen woche on bleiben( ausser bei wenn ich mal nen neustart brauche)

in dem sinne:

viel erfolg beim rekorde sammeln!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir könnten natürlich versuchen, mal "offiziell" einen Rekord aufzustellen.
> 
> Die 1.000 finde ich auch spannend.


 Dafür gibts dann Bonuspunkte für alle daran beteiligten, gesponsert von der Wer..... Ach ich gebs auf.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es ist doch gewaltig wieviel User so ein Server verkraften kann, das ist jetzt ausnahmsweise keine Ironie, sondern ich bin echt erstaunt das die Power von dem Teil ausreicht diese Massen zu verarbeiten.

Da kann man mal sehr gut nachvollziehen was man zuhause eigentlich für Super-Kisten im Einsatz hat und was man da alles mit machen könnte ausser nur zu spielen.


----------



## killer89 (5. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ich währ dafür
> 
> aber vorher müsst ihr mal den server aufmotzen. ich meine ja nur, genug testmuster müsstet ihr doch rumliegen haben, oder dürft ihr die nicht verwenden?
> 
> ...


Das wird wohl kaum möglich sein irgendwelche ES zu nehmen, die verbleiben nur in seltenen Fällen bei der Redaktion. Normalerweise müssen die afaik wieder zum Hersteller zurück.

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch gewaltig wieviel User so ein Server verkraften kann, das ist jetzt ausnahmsweise keine Ironie, sondern ich bin echt erstaunt das die Power von dem Teil ausreicht diese Massen zu verarbeiten.


Tja, das ist eben AMD Power....


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. Oktober 2008)

Naja, damit wird es nix zu tun haben, das könnte ein C2D genauso gut, dazu müsste der wahrscheinlich nichtmal so hoch getaktet sein.

Ich meinte eher damit das man sich gar nicht bewusst ist wieviel Kraft so ein stinknormaler PC mit bissel mehr Ram hat.
Von der afaik 400€ Netzwerkkarte mal abgesehen hat die Kiste nix was ich nicht auch hier rumstehen hätte.
Ich finds erstaunlich, wenn ich das mit unserem Serverkeller in der Firma vergleiche, der hat letztes Jahr sogar ne eigene Klimaanlage spendiert bekommen.


----------



## killer89 (5. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Von der afaik 400€ Netzwerkkarte mal abgesehen hat die Kiste nix was ich nicht auch hier rumstehen hätte.
> Ich finds erstaunlich, wenn ich das mit unserem Serverkeller in der Firma vergleiche, der hat letztes Jahr sogar ne eigene Klimaanlage spendiert bekommen.


Das is bei uns auch nicht anders... aber das Problem ist ja, dass du bei so normalen PCs nicht die Redundanz wie bei nem richtigen Server hast, d.h. wenn mal was ausfällt, dann siehts nicht so gut aus, Datensicherung ist bei der PCGH sicher auch drin, nur bei unserem Forumsserver wirds wohl nicht sooo extrem betrieben, geht ja schließlich nich um (viel) Geld 
Die Klimaanlage für die Server ist auch deshalb da, weil es eben ganz anders aufgebaut ist, als n normaler PC. Die Kühlung ist darauf ausgelegt zu funktionieren und die Geräte müssen flach sein -> schlechte Kühlleistung bei hoher Lautstärke (80mm Lüfter auf volldampf) die Anlage dient also der Sicherheit des Systems, damit alles stabil läuft, wird bei der PCGH übrigens nicht anders sein 
viel Geschwafel um nix: es geht einfach nur um einen stabilen Betrieb bei eurer Firma.

MfG


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. Oktober 2008)

Naja es sind schon sehr wichtige Kundendaten die meist sogar streng vertraulich bis geheim einzustufen sind. (........beratungsgesellschaft)

Übrigens ein sehr komischer Verbund aus Linux, Windows Server 2003 und XP PRO.

Nur einzig und allein der ständig nervöse und stets im Dauerlauf übern Hof flitzende Admin kennt sich damit aus, allein das Kupfer in den Patchkabeln dürfte ausreichen um ein großes Einfamilienhaus mit schicken Kupferdachrinnen auszustatten.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir könnten natürlich versuchen, mal "offiziell" einen Rekord aufzustellen.
> 
> Die 1.000 finde ich auch spannend.


Dann fahrt mal offiziell in den News dafür Werbung, sonst wird dat nischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1.000 dürfte realistisch sein .... versuchts mal Freitag Abend, da dürften recht viele zu Hause sein. Könnt ja dem Henner irgendwas lustiges vom Schreibtisch stibitzen, und das als Preis für die Teilnehmer ausloben - das lockt locker ~200 Leute mehr an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch gewaltig wieviel User so ein Server verkraften kann, das ist jetzt ausnahmsweise keine Ironie, sondern ich bin echt erstaunt das die Power von dem Teil ausreicht diese Massen zu verarbeiten.
> 
> Da kann man mal sehr gut nachvollziehen was man zuhause eigentlich für Super-Kisten im Einsatz hat und was man da alles mit machen könnte ausser nur zu spielen.


Naja .... was macht so ein Forenserver denn ?! Das, was so in der Minute/Stunde hier an Daten verarbeitet werden muss ist - gelinde gesagt - lächerlich. So ein Post hat in reiner Textform höchstens ein paar KiB, mit eingefügten Bildern wenige MiB, wobei solche Posts schon eher in der Unterzahl sind ... und viele Verbindungen sind an und für sich auch wurscht, so Saceh wie Ping sind in nem Forum recht egal .... es sei denn, er wird mit Usern geradezu geflutet xD ......wenn ich mir dagegen anschaue, wie mein Favo. UT3 Server jeden Tag am schuften und am leiden ist kommen mir FOrenserver eher faul daher  Der stirbt am Tag dann auch mindestens einmal ...... hab mir sagen lassen Ein Quad-Xeon mit 4 GiB registered RAM soll's sein .... und stürzt bei 32er Schlachten ab und zu mal ab, bzw., muss reseted werden ... OMG ! 64er Warfare Duelle werden da dann ziemlich "lustig", nicht zuletzt, weil der Ping auf 500+ hochschnellt ^_^

Und was man sonst so mit der eigenen Kiste machen könnte ....... den größten verschalteten Forschungs-Rechnerpark der Welt aufbauen ?! -> F@H ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (6. Oktober 2008)

24/7 ist mir aber zu teuer.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Oktober 2008)

wenn das so weiter geht fällt heute gleich der nächste rekord
ich drück euch die daumen!
edit: lol da ist es schon geschehen!
edit2: sogar die 800 sind gefallen!
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Oktober 2008)

Und es geht weiter.



> Mit 820 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 15:55).


----------



## FeuRenard (6. Oktober 2008)

grad warens 877 (siehe Anhang)

EDIT: oder wo lest ihr das ab bzw. was zitiert ihr?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Oktober 2008)

Direkt im Forum.



> Mit 835 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 17:00).


----------



## Medina (6. Oktober 2008)

Xtreme-Forum HP ganz unten^^

-->





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Mit 835 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 17:00).


----------



## tex_w (6. Oktober 2008)

Im Moment sind 905^^
Ich glaube da geht aber noch einiges mehr.


----------



## devon (6. Oktober 2008)

917 User online


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (6. Oktober 2008)

So langsam zehrt das aber übels an der Server-Performance


----------



## push@max (6. Oktober 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> So langsam zehrt das aber übels an der Server-Performance



Stimmt, schon alleine um Dich zu zitieren, hab ich gut eine Minute gebraucht...es werden von Tag zu Tag mehr User 

Viele wollen sicherlich den Server down sehen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Viele wollen sicherlich den Server down sehen.


Wir Zeit auf einen Phenom aufzurüsten...


----------



## killer89 (6. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Wir Zeit auf einen Phenom aufzurüsten...


oh ja... ich mach permanent Doppelposts, obwohl ich nur einmal klicke...  

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Viele wollen sicherlich den Server down sehen.


Das ist doch mal ne Ansage !  Machen wir ihn fertig !!!!!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ne Ansage !  Machen wir ihn fertig !!!!!


Ihr müsst den armen Server ärgern...
Schämt euch was...


----------



## push@max (6. Oktober 2008)

Boah, grad geht echt nicht viel mit dem Server...ich dachte ich komme überhaupt nicht mehr drauf auf die Seite. 

Ich glaub die Jungs von PCGH müssen noch was an der Leistungsfähigkeit des Servers tun


----------



## McZonk (6. Oktober 2008)

Die heftigen Aussetzer gerade eben waren wohl gewollt  

Jetzt sollte es egtl wieder normal laufen?


----------



## push@max (6. Oktober 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Die heftigen Aussetzer gerade eben waren wohl gewollt
> 
> Jetzt sollte es egtl wieder normal laufen?



Jetzt läuft es wieder 1A


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Oktober 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Die heftigen Aussetzer gerade eben waren wohl gewollt


. . .



Häh ?! 

Wie kann man so was denn wollen ?!


----------



## kmf (7. Oktober 2008)

Tja Jungs, wir wollten alle ein größeres Forum, in dem mehr los ist. Jetzt haben wir's und müssen halt damit leben, dass es in Spitzen hin und wieder hakt.


----------



## chromas (7. Oktober 2008)

Es ist 6 Uhr morgens und es sind 111 User online .. HABT IHR ALLE NICHTS ZU TUN? 

Oh Cheffe kommt ...ich bin weg


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab Nachtschicht, aber in 30 Min ist Feierabend/Feiermorgen.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (7. Oktober 2008)

ohmann wie hoch die rekorde gehen 

nehmt euch alle nen kaffee in der frühe und dann auf zu neuen rekorden


----------



## McZonk (7. Oktober 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Häh ?!
> 
> Wie kann man so was denn wollen ?!


. . . 

Weil die Administration an dem Problem arbeitet und es da zwangsweise mal zu kurzen offzeiten kommen kann?


----------



## push@max (8. Oktober 2008)

chromas schrieb:


> Es ist 6 Uhr morgens und es sind 111 User online .. HABT IHR ALLE NICHTS ZU TUN?
> 
> Oh Cheffe kommt ...ich bin weg



In NRW sind beispielsweise noch Ferien...da gehen sicherlich erst welche gleich schlafen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> In NRW sind beispielsweise noch Ferien...da gehen sicherlich erst welche gleich schlafen


Ich hab noch 2 Tage vor mir, dann sind erst Ferien....
Naja, die bekomm ich auch noch irgendwie rum (hoffentlich )...


----------



## push@max (8. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 2 Tage vor mir, dann sind erst Ferien....
> Naja, die bekomm ich auch noch irgendwie rum (hoffentlich )...



ich war damals in den letzten 2-3 Tagen immer nur am chillen (jetzt auch noch )...wenn ich frei hätte, würde ich auch die ganze Zeit On sein.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> ich war damals in den letzten 2-3 Tagen immer nur am chillen (jetzt auch noch )...wenn ich frei hätte, würde ich auch die ganze Zeit On sein.


Ne, ich hab mir Jahreskarte fürs Fitnessstudio geholt, bisschen Muskeltraining machen in de Ferien...
Man kann ja nie wissen wofür man die mal noch brauchen könnte...


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Oktober 2008)

ich finds klasse das wir so ein Aktives Forum sind die zudsammenlegung war doch ein erfolg


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Oktober 2008)

7800 User gesamt
>700 user gleichzeitig online, RESPEKT


----------



## Fryman112 (9. Oktober 2008)

ein neuer rekort is doch immer gut


----------



## kmf (9. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben auch recht viele Gäste hier. Find ich gut.


----------



## INU.ID (11. Oktober 2008)

devon schrieb:


> 917 User online


Wie geht das denn?
"Mit 846 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (06.10.2008 um 20:18)"


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2008)

Die Statistik aktualisiert sich recht langsam .


----------



## killer89 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich merk das schon... wie siehts mit der Auslastung aus???

MfG


----------



## push@max (15. Oktober 2008)

Mit 846 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Gestern um 17:50).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2008)

oops: 

 Zurzeit aktive Benutzer: 954 (Registrierte Benutzer: 202, Gäste: 752)


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Oktober 2008)

Lang dauerts nicht mehr bis die 1k erreicht sind


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2008)

Mit 967 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 16:40).


----------



## Player007 (16. Oktober 2008)

Dieses WE wird die 1k Marke geknackt 
Sind ja auch bald 10000 User 

Gruß


----------



## utacat (16. Oktober 2008)

Habe mich schon gewundert, warum das Seiteladen solange dauert. Jetzt alles wieder normal schnell und nur noch 135 Juser. Der Rest hat wahrscheinlich auf Grund der Geschwindigkeit aufgegeben!


----------



## Falk (16. Oktober 2008)

Nein, in dem Moment wo der Mysql-Server neugestartet wird fliegen erst einmal alle aus der Anzeige. Jetzt sind 700+ Leute online und es rennt


----------



## potzblitz (16. Oktober 2008)

Hoffentlich bleibt es auch so


----------



## kmf (16. Oktober 2008)

Es geht aufwärts. *Hände reib*


----------



## BeachBoy08 (16. Oktober 2008)

> Mit 967 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 16:40).


Nicht mehr lange, dann haben wir die 1000


----------



## killer89 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß ja nich... aber mir kam das gestern Abend beim Posten schon ziemlich träge vor... hab mir auch mal wieder nen Doppelpost eingehandelt...

*Post Nr. 1111 *einen ausgeb für die schöne Schnapszahl**

MfG


----------



## Player007 (21. Oktober 2008)

Juhu wir haben die 10000 User Marke geknackt 

Weiter so


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. Oktober 2008)

Wird sich wohl noch aktualisieren müssen, ich seh nix


----------



## push@max (21. Oktober 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Juhu wir haben die 10000 User Marke geknackt
> 
> Weiter so



hmm...ich habe noch 967 User bei mir stehen....und von 10.000 sind wir wohl noch ein wenig weit entfernt


----------



## killer89 (21. Oktober 2008)

10.000 angemeldete User, nich die gleichzeitig online waren 

MfG


----------



## PontifexM (22. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> hmm...ich habe noch 967 User bei mir stehen....und von 10.000 sind wir wohl noch ein wenig weit entfernt




was kommt nach der 10.000 ér marke ?!


----------



## killer89 (22. Oktober 2008)

die 11.000er? ^^ 
Wir knacken wohl bald die 1.000 User gleichzeitig Marke, mal sehen, wie performant der Server dann ist 

BTW: Wie stehts so um die Auslastung?

MfG


----------



## freakywilli3 (22. Oktober 2008)

PS Leute geht heute punkt 21 Uhr alle on wolln wir doch schaun was der Server so Hergiebt und wir wollen doch nen neuen Rekord oder


----------



## PontifexM (22. Oktober 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> die 11.000er? ^^
> Wir knacken wohl bald die 1.000 User gleichzeitig Marke, mal sehen, wie performant der Server dann ist
> 
> BTW: Wie stehts so um die Auslastung?
> ...




gestern da ungefähr an die 800 da waren wa es schon müsam.da will ich gra nicht er dran denken an die 10.000


----------



## Player007 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja ist klar, das ich die 10000 User, die sich insgesamt angemeldet haben, meine 

Aber die 1000 gleichzeitig werden auch bald kommen 

Gruß


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Oktober 2008)

ICh merk sehr viel von den vielen Usern: es hat gestern 2min gedauert bis er meine Anmeldung angenommen hat (ich wollt schon unsern PC in die Tonne treten)

EDIT:habt ihr nicht irgendwas von 21:00 geschrieben, ich seh keinen new record


----------



## killer89 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm... wir sollten alle um 21:00 Uhr on kommen, das war einfach nur ne Zahl in den Raum gestellt... 20:00 hätts auch sein können. Was ich viel schlimmer find ist, dass er immer Doppelpost macht, wenn die Auslastung so hoch ist.

MfG


----------



## Semih91 (23. Oktober 2008)

Geile Useranzahl, wenn man von hinten liest, dann passt es genau :rofl:


----------



## McZonk (23. Oktober 2008)

Bitte die maximale Bildbreite von 900px beachten 

Aber schöner Schnappschuss


----------



## Semih91 (23. Oktober 2008)

Das habe ich voll vergessen 

Aber danke, dass du es geändert hast


----------



## Falk (30. Oktober 2008)

Mit 978 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 16:16).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Oktober 2008)

Mit 989 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 16:18).

Bei mir werden noch ein paar mehr angezeigt 

die 1k sind net mehr weit^^


----------



## Player007 (30. Oktober 2008)

go go go 
Heute fällt die 1000 Marke 

Gruß


----------



## emmaspapa (30. Oktober 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mit 989 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 16:18).
> 
> Bei mir werden noch ein paar mehr angezeigt
> 
> die 1k sind net mehr weit^^


 

Sind bereits über 1000, wird nur irgendwie nicht richtig angezeigt bzw. ist noch nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## d00mfreak (30. Oktober 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Sind bereits über 1000, wird nur irgendwie nicht richtig angezeigt bzw. ist noch nicht aktualisiert.



Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass nicht alle, die auf der Main sind, auch im Forum landen.


----------



## Sesfontain (30. Oktober 2008)

ich finde es echt gut das wir so ein aktives Forum sind..


----------



## utacat (30. Oktober 2008)

Habe das beim einloggen schon geahnt und freue mich.
Da war ich User 1003.


----------



## PontifexM (30. Oktober 2008)

toooollllll


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. Oktober 2008)

Neuer Rekord:



> Mit 991 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 18:13).



Bald haben wir die 1000


----------



## killer89 (31. Oktober 2008)

999 fänd ich viel cooler  

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. November 2008)

Mit 1.016 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 17:50).


----------



## Malkav85 (4. November 2008)

Ein Hoch auf den wuselfaktor


----------



## Falk (4. November 2008)

Mit 1.024 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 17:56).

Und ein Hoch auf den Server, der das anscheinend durchhält (das war nicht immer so) *sichselbstaufdieschulterklopf*


----------



## Overlocked (4. November 2008)

1024- Mal eine coole Zahl Das nächste Mal 2048 Aber reife Leistung und der Server blieb schnell.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. November 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Mit 1.024 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 17:56).


Erst mal einen drauf heben.
Ein Hoch aufs Forum! 



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Und ein Hoch auf den Server, der das anscheinend durchhält (das war nicht immer so) *sichselbstaufdieschulterklopf*


Gut gemacht Falk (und alle die auch noch daran beteiligt waren).
Keks?


----------



## utacat (4. November 2008)

Fein und die Zahl steht, war beim einloggen 1025.
Keine Schwierigkeiten beim Seitenaufbau u.s.w..
Toll der Server hält was er verspricht.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. November 2008)

Auch der Rest der Statistik ist zufriedenstellend. 7000 aktive User. bei knapp 11000 User, die sich hier angemeldet haben. Das ist eine verdammt gute Quote und spricht für die Qualität des Forums.

Ein Quickpoll zu der Frage, wie häufig die PCGHX-User hier in der Woche unterwegs sind würde mich mal sehr interessieren.


----------



## killer89 (4. November 2008)

Hmm... das wird aber glaub ich auch noch wieder weniger... ist für die "Neuen" ja noch die Anfangszeit... es muss sich erstmal alles so "einspielen" irgendwann gibts nur noch nen harten Kern... ich z.B. werd mich bemühen, ist für mich auch das einzige Forum, wo ich aktiv bin  also ich bleib wohl am Ball  und hoffe natürlich, dass ich vielen helfen kann  und mir auch geholfen wird 

MfG


----------



## Silencer (4. November 2008)

h3h3 ich bin dann ma die 1026 hab mich grade eingeloggt ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. November 2008)

Es geht heute lustig weiter 

Mit 1.041 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:59).

Und Killer89: Also bisher steigt das Forum seit dem Start letztes Jahr kontinuierlich an - voll "weniger" kann da noch nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## taks (4. November 2008)

irgendwie schon beeindruckend, ein elftel der Community online


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. November 2008)

Die hohe Zahl an Regs finde ich beeindruckend - da lassen wir einige große Communitys hinter uns (z. B. Tweak PC, PC Games)


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. November 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mit 1.041 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:59).


He he. 
Ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwie stehe ich immer an allererster Stelle *stolz bin*


----------



## Overlocked (4. November 2008)

Wir haben schon wieder einen: 1041


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> He he.
> Ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwie stehe ich immer an allererster Stelle *stolz bin*




 Bei mir steht ich immer an erster stelle 
Kann es sein das immer jeder selber an erster stelle steht?


----------



## darkniz (4. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kann es sein das immer jeder selber an erster stelle steht?


 
Ja. Man selber steht immer an erster Stelle.


----------



## push@max (4. November 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die hohe Zahl an Regs finde ich beeindruckend - da lassen wir einige große Communitys hinter uns (z. B. Tweak PC, PC Games)



Spricht ganz klar für dieses Forum, ist halt für jeden etwas dabei


----------



## taks (4. November 2008)

nur das alte forum war schöner ^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. November 2008)

taks schrieb:


> nur das alte forum war schöner ^^


Auf PCGHX hat sich ja vom Design her nicht soviel geändert.
Ist mir eigentlich auch relativ egal, hauptsache man findet sich gut zurecht und alles funktioniert, worüber ich mich hier nicht beschweren kann.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. November 2008)

moin, moin,
zu geil jetzt so mit über 1000max und um die 800avg.
und was wird jetzt angestrebt? die 2000?
ne mal im ernst wenn das so weitergeht und sich auch immer mehr registrieren wird es für die mods wohl vorbei sein mit dem gemütlichem arbeiten hier. haben jetzt bestimmt schon alle hände voll zu tun.
was übrigens schön war: das forum war immer schneller als die mainsite.
da habt ihr top optiemierungsarbeit geleistet!

mfg


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. November 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ne mal im ernst wenn das so weitergeht und sich auch immer mehr registrieren wird es für die mods wohl vorbei sein mit dem gemütlichem arbeiten hier. haben jetzt bestimmt schon alle hände voll zu tun.


Dann suchen die Admins eben wieder neue Mods


----------



## Semih91 (5. November 2008)

Ich bin schon bereit einen Platz als Mod anzunehmen


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2008)

Jep ich würde mich auch als Mod opfern. Aber dafür hab mich wohl schon zuoft mit den bestehenden angelegt.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. November 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Jep ich würde mich auch als Mod opfern. Aber dafür hab mich wohl schon zuoft mit den bestehenden angelegt.


Dann bewerb ich mich eben an deiner Stelle


----------



## xTc (6. November 2008)

Datum 06.11.2008:


> Mit 1.071 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 18:11).




Gruß


----------



## Player007 (6. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Datum 06.11.2008:
> 
> Mit 1.071 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 18:11).
> 
> ...



Nice 

Werden immer mehr und mehr 

Gruß

Edit: New World Record: 1096 User


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2008)

Mit 1.096 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:11).


----------



## Semih91 (10. November 2008)

Juhu und ich war einer von den 1096


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. November 2008)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Juhu und ich war einer von den 1096


Dito


----------



## killer89 (11. November 2008)

Hmm... und wann knacken wir die 1100? ^^ Das kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern  2000 wir kommen 

MfG


----------



## Semih91 (11. November 2008)

Mit 1.097 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:19).

Wurde wieder geknackt, zwar nur um 1 Benutzer, aber das ist ja egal


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. November 2008)

> Mit 1.097 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:19).


Und wieder einer mehr.


----------



## Semih91 (11. November 2008)

Ich war schneller als du


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. November 2008)

Du hast gecheatet! 
Cheater haben kleine Sch***** 

Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass dein Post noch nicht da war, als ich meinen abgeschickt hab
Vllt. hab ich auch nicht richtig hingesehen...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Du hast gecheatet!
> Cheater haben kleine Sch*****



Cheater haben *keine* ........


----------



## Semih91 (11. November 2008)

Nein nein, habe wirklich nicht gecheatet, bin nicht so einer 
Du warst 1min später dran, hat wohl bei dir zu lange gedauert, die Taste "Antworten" zu drücken


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. November 2008)

Wartet ihr eigentlich immer auf der Startseite und aktualisiert alle 10sek um zu sehen ob ein Rekord gebrochen wurde?


----------



## Semih91 (11. November 2008)

Nein, natürllich nicht, ist mir halt aufgefallen


----------



## push@max (11. November 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es keine Performance-Probleme mehr gibt, trotz des regelmäßig hohen Ansturms auf der Seite.


----------



## killer89 (12. November 2008)

Richtig, mir auch, was da wohl gemacht wurde??? ^^ Wahrscheinlich diverse Code-Optimierungen und vllt auch ne kleine Aufrüstung 

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. November 2008)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Nein nein, habe wirklich nicht gecheatet, bin nicht so einer
> Du warst 1min später dran, hat wohl bei dir zu lange gedauert, die Taste "Antworten" zu drücken


Da fehlen aber die Sekunden.
Es kann ja sein, dass du deinen 20:49:50 abgesendet hast und ich meinen 20:50:10 oder so...


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

Mit 1.097 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Gestern um 20:19).
oh   hatten wr schon sorry


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> Mit 1.097 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Gestern um 20:19).


Hatten wir gestern schon 2 mal gepostet.


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

sorry


----------



## BeachBoy08 (12. November 2008)

Auch egal.
Wie sagt man doch so schön: "Aller guten Dinge sind 3"


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. November 2008)

*1182 User online*


----------



## Semih91 (12. November 2008)

> Mit 1.172 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 21:25).



1172 nicht 1182


----------



## BMW M-Power (12. November 2008)

Ich war DABEI


----------



## Player007 (12. November 2008)

Ca. 100 User mehr als beim letzten Rekord 
Das ist ma ein Wort, ich sage nur go go go ^^

Gruß


----------



## Semih91 (12. November 2008)

> Mit 1.175 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 21:35).



Es wurde wieder um 3 Leute getoppt !!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. November 2008)

Alter Falter


----------



## CryxDX2 (13. November 2008)

ah, dann war gestern ein neuer rekort da waren es über 1000 stück!


----------



## push@max (13. November 2008)

Das ist mal echt geil, wie sich das ganze Forum hier entwickelt! 

Immer mehr Leute und der Server lässt sich nichts mehr anmerken.

Würd mich mal interessieren, wie viel User die anderen vergleichbaren Foren so schaffen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (13. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Immer mehr Leute und der Server lässt sich nichts mehr anmerken.


AMD Power!


----------



## emmaspapa (13. November 2008)

Na ja, so ein oller X2 5600+ 



Spoiler



Kleiner Scherz muss sein


----------



## push@max (13. November 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Na ja, so ein oller X2 5600+
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm...ich dachte ein 6000+ steckt im Server?


----------



## Semih91 (13. November 2008)

Wenn du auf "Show" drückst, dann merkst du etwas


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. November 2008)

ich war natürlich zu der zeit ma wieder nicht on
@emmaspapa: das ist fast das gleiche wie: komm mal her...kennst du den spruch: du bist den eg umsonst gelaufen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. November 2008)

Mit 1.180 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 14:02).


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. November 2008)

Und nochmal 5 dazu. 
Wir werden immer besser.


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2008)

Echt krass wie das Forum anwächst 

Da fällt mir nur  ein


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2008)

und schon wieder war ich nicht dabei zum 2., ne echt geil wie groß unsere Comunity schon ist
@der8auer: , das ist die volle wahrheit


----------



## push@max (23. November 2008)

Ich bin echt gespannt, wie weit das noch geht...dachte wir bleiben bei um die 1100 stehen.


----------



## Player007 (23. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt, wie weit das noch geht...dachte wir bleiben bei um die 1100 stehen.



Ich glaub es wird immer so weiter gehen, zwar in kleinen Schritten, aber immerhin.
Bei über 8000 aktiven Usern, sind die 1180 wirklich hervorragend 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (23. November 2008)

Die Weihnachstage/Ferien werden sicherlich zeigen was geht und den Server auf eine harte Prüfung stellen


----------



## killer89 (23. November 2008)

Biste dir sicher? Ich glaub eher nich, weil viele dann auch Besuch von der Fam. haben und dann halt was besseres zu tun...

MfG


----------



## push@max (23. November 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Biste dir sicher? Ich glaub eher nich, weil viele dann auch Besuch von der Fam. haben und dann halt was besseres zu tun...
> 
> MfG



Naja, der erste 1/2 Weihnachtstag ist doch nur zum chillen...da werden sicherlich viele online sein, die Geschäfte sind zu. Außerdem ist man ja nicht 24h mit der Familie 

Oder in den Ferien nach den Weihnachtstagen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Naja, der erste 1/2 Weihnachtstag ist doch nur zum chillen...da werden sicherlich viele online sein, die Geschäfte sind zu. Außerdem ist man ja nicht 24h mit der Familie
> 
> Oder in den Ferien nach den Weihnachtstagen.


PCGH kann ja bissl "cheaten" und über Weihnachten ein paar Präsente raushauen *zwincker * .... dann klappt das schon ^_^


----------



## killer89 (23. November 2008)

Najoa... vllt abends  und hört mir auf mit Ferien, nu weiß ich erst, was das hieß zur Schule zu gehen, Urlaub nehmen is angesagt... naja, dieses Jahr passts aber  hab mit 5 Tagen 2 Wochen frei 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. November 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Najoa... vllt abends  und hört mir auf mit Ferien, nu weiß ich erst, was das hieß zur Schule zu gehen, Urlaub nehmen is angesagt... naja, dieses Jahr passts aber  hab mit 5 Tagen 2 Wochen frei
> 
> MfG


Thehe, "Vorlesungsfreie Zeit" um Weihnachten rum


----------



## push@max (27. November 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Najoa... vllt abends  und hört mir auf mit Ferien, nu weiß ich erst, was das hieß zur Schule zu gehen, Urlaub nehmen is angesagt... naja, dieses Jahr passts aber  hab mit 5 Tagen 2 Wochen frei
> 
> MfG



Ich muss dafür 6 Tage nehmen...wahrscheinlich weil ich für Heiligabend und Sylvester noch einen halben Tag nehmen muss.


----------



## PontifexM (27. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich muss dafür 6 Tage nehmen...wahrscheinlich weil ich für Heiligabend und Sylvester noch einen halben Tag nehmen muss.


ist soweit ich weiss gang und gebe...........


----------



## push@max (28. November 2008)

PontifexM schrieb:


> ist soweit ich weiss gang und gebe...........



hab mich da schlecht ausgedrückt, ich muss an diesen Tagen einen halben Tag Urlaub nehmen.

Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Weihnachten hier im Forum was geht, sonst wird es ja langweilig.


----------



## boss3D (28. November 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mit 1.180 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 14:02).


Seltsame Uhrzeit. Ich dachte immer, die meisten Leute wären am Abend online?!

Trotzdem geiler Rekord ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## killer89 (28. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> hab mich da schlecht ausgedrückt, ich muss an diesen Tagen einen halben Tag Urlaub nehmen.
> 
> Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Weihnachten hier im Forum was geht, sonst wird es ja langweilig.


Bei uns ists glücklicherweise nicht so, wir haben Silvester und Heiligabend ganz frei ^^ daher kanns bei dir auch mit 6 Tagen hinkommen  (nein es kommt hin ) habs da schon ganz gut getroffen  
@boss3D 
Dachte ich eigentlich auch, aber so kanns gehen 

MfG


----------



## Jami (29. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Seltsame Uhrzeit. Ich dachte immer, die meisten Leute wären am Abend online?!
> 
> Trotzdem geiler Rekord ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



  Warscheinlich waren da grade alle PCGH-leser die noch in die Schule gehen, nach Hause gekommen, oder mit dem Mittagessen fertig
Nicht zu vergessen die, die auf der Arbeit NATÜRLICH NICHT on sind^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (29. November 2008)

Jami schrieb:


> Warscheinlich waren da grade alle PCGH-leser die noch in die Schule gehen, nach Hause gekommen, oder mit dem Mittagessen fertig



Jaa, 14 Uhr ist genau meine Zeit


----------



## Jami (1. Dezember 2008)

Sind grad 1061 online, kommt schon wir brauchen nur noch 150 Leute!!!


----------



## McZonk (2. Dezember 2008)

Und wieder ein neuer Rekord 



> Mit 1.271 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 19:58).


Edit: und es steigt und steigt  Weiter so!
*Edit2: 1.300 User-Marke geknackt*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Dezember 2008)

ui ui

Mit 1.310 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:04).


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Dezember 2008)

jetzt sin wir bei 1338
 ich war endlich ma bei nem rekord dabei

EDIT:Mit 1.344 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:13).
EDIT2: nein ob4rul3r, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Mit 1.352 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:14).


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Dezember 2008)

1358 ^^


----------



## Semih91 (2. Dezember 2008)

'Wer ist online' anzeigen 	
Mit 1.356 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:27).

Zur Zeit liegt es bei 1356


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Dezember 2008)

Holy *****! Mal eben den alten Rekord um 200 pulverisiert.


----------



## Oliver (2. Dezember 2008)

Naja, 1.180 vorher, 1.356 aktuell. Das sind nur 176


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2008)

Der Abend ist noch lang....


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Naja, 1.180 vorher, 1.356 aktuell. Das sind nur 176


Mathe ist schon so eine Sache...


----------



## Oliver (2. Dezember 2008)

War sicherlich nur eine grobe Schätzung vom Chef. Aufgerundet auf den nächten 100er ist ja alles korrektissimo


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Dezember 2008)

Wie wahr...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Dezember 2008)

Na ja, Mathe um diese ZUeit ist eh immer so eine Sache.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Dezember 2008)

Semih91 schrieb:


> 'Wer ist online' anzeigen
> Mit 1.356 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:27).
> 
> Zur Zeit liegt es bei 1356


Seltsam ... als ich vorhin geguckt hab (PCGH.de Startseite) stand da oben links "1358" ..... lol ?!  

Hätt ich mal nen Screen gemacht ....


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Dezember 2008)

oben links zähltnicht... nur auf der forums main ganz unten wird validiert
ich glaube der gta 4 schmodder ist für den heutigen rekord zuständig.

mfg


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> oben links zähltnicht... nur auf der forums main ganz unten wird validiert
> ich glaube der gta 4 schmodder ist für den heutigen rekord zuständig.
> 
> mfg


Stimmt heut ist ja Mittwoch. 
Wieso muss ich gerade heute ausrutschen und mir weh tun?
Dann kann ich auch nicht zum Media Markt gehen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Stimmt heut ist ja Mittwoch.
> Wieso muss ich gerade heute ausrutschen und mir weh tun?
> Dann kann ich auch nicht zum Media Markt gehen.


Schenk's dir erst mal: Von dem, was man so hört ist das Spiel (dank Bugs, Abstürzen, unglaublich schlechter Performance, DRM und Dritt-Software-Generve) eh totaler Schrott


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (3. Dezember 2008)

Mit 1.381 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 14:16).


----------



## Chris (3. Dezember 2008)

jetzt sind´s 1393


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Dezember 2008)

Chris schrieb:


> jetzt sind´s 1393


Das ist der "OMFG; GTA 4 LÄUFT ******** !!!!" Effekt, schon 13.000 Views bei der Meldung zur Schrott Performance von diesem (Spiel) Bug/DRM-Programm


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2008)

> Mit 1.408 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 14:42).


----------



## Chris (3. Dezember 2008)

1449 sind´s um 14:53


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2008)

> Mit 1.474 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 14:55).


 Noch mehr!
Und dickes Lob an die Admins: Es läuft alles super bis jetzt!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

> Mit 1.474 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 14:55).


Jeah wir werden immer besser. 

EDIT: Verdammt da war jemand schneller als ich


----------



## Chris (3. Dezember 2008)

1503 um 15:01


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (3. Dezember 2008)

Verdammt da waren welche schneller...


----------



## Semih91 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mit 1.480 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 15:00).

@Chris:

Das ist eine andere Statistik


----------



## Semih91 (3. Dezember 2008)

**UPDATE**

Mit 1.481 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 15:18).


----------



## Darkcondor (3. Dezember 2008)

> Mit 1.492 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 15:31).


Und es steigt und steigt...

Edit: 





> Mit 1.499 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 15:33).




Edit²: 





> Mit 1.513 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 15:45).




Edit³: 





> Mit 1.528 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 15:50).


Alles nur durch GTA IV oder???


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

> Mit 1.504 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 15:41).


Jeah wir haben die 1.500 genackt.


----------



## push@max (3. Dezember 2008)

Ist die Seite grad so voll oder weshalb konnte ich jetzt 10min nicht auf die Seite drauf?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

> Mit 1.528 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 15:50).


Und schon wieder um 24 verbessert.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2008)

Zumindest is GTA4 dazu gut den rekorde auf zu stellen, dann zum zocken scheint es ja nix zu taugen xD


----------



## push@max (3. Dezember 2008)

echt heftig was im GTA 4 Thread abgeht


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> echt heftig was im GTA 4 Thread abgeht



Welchem?

Es sind einfach so viele


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Dezember 2008)

wow 
wir sind ein echt aktives Forum ,dauernd werden neue Rekorde aufgestellt.
@ Bloemfontein 
ich war auch schon bei duztenden nicht dabei...


----------



## push@max (3. Dezember 2008)

Was schaffen andere Foren so?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. Dezember 2008)

über 1700... ich glaub ich werde nicht mehr...

mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2008)

'Wer ist online' anzeigen 	
Mit 1.742 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 16:39).

Krasse sache, das liegt wohl daran das keiner GTA zocken kann und sich jetzt hier rum treibt xD


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. Dezember 2008)

ach komm sind doch bloß ~800nasen die in den entsprechenden unterforen sind...
jetzt bekommt der server aber auch langsam delay findet ihr nicht auch?
ich denke mal von den ganzen neuen werden sich vieleicht 50 anmelden und 200 die seite weiter regelmäßig besuchen.
ich würde es pcghx gönnen!
(vielleict gibts dann mal bessere server hardware )


mfg


----------



## push@max (3. Dezember 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 'Wer ist online' anzeigen
> Mit 1.742 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 16:39).
> 
> Krasse sache, das liegt wohl daran das keiner GTA zocken kann und sich jetzt hier rum treibt xD



Sagen wir so, es sind heute nicht nur Stammuser unterwegs...mal schauen was heute abend noch geht.


----------



## Invisible (3. Dezember 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 'Wer ist online' anzeigen
> Mit 1.742 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 16:39).
> 
> Krasse sache, das liegt wohl daran das keiner GTA zocken kann und sich jetzt hier rum treibt xD




das war bei cod5 genauso als am ersten wochenende nach release der master server down war und nix mehr ging strömten tausende user ins callofduty.com board und schwups war der foren server auch down bzw sql war nicht mehr ansprechbar

gibt es öfters mal so spitzenpunkte, als es die cod4 demo damals zu saugen gab waren auch so ziemlich alle download quellen überlastet und teilweise down


----------



## push@max (3. Dezember 2008)

Würd mal gerne wissen, wie viele Neuanmeldungen es heute gab. Im GTA Thread tummeln sich ja zu 99% neue Mitglieder.


----------



## Falk (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja, immer wenn es solche Peaks gibt haben die Server - auch unserer - damit zu kämpfen...


----------



## push@max (3. Dezember 2008)

Gerade war der Server wohl so stark ausgelastet, das ich auf die Seite gar nicht mehr draufgekommen bin.

"Bitte versuchen Sie es später"


----------



## Nils Reinhard (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja. War bei mir genauso. Es waren 1624 User online. Ist das kein neuer Rekord?


----------



## utacat (3. Dezember 2008)

Hab´s eben auch gerade geschafft.
Ist ja toll, wenn es weiter so geht.


----------



## BullZeye (3. Dezember 2008)

Nils Reinhard schrieb:


> Ja. War bei mir genauso. Es waren 1624 User online. Ist das kein neuer Rekord?



Nee wurde schon gebrochen und zwar jetzt grad. 1655 Benutzer online


----------



## Invisible (3. Dezember 2008)

BullZeye schrieb:


> Nee wurde schon gebrochen und zwar jetzt grad. 1655 Benutzer online



die anzeige hängt wohl etwas hinterher siehe die angabe jetzt:

Mit 1.742 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 16:39).


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Dezember 2008)

ich bin on, nach 15min warten kaonnte ich nun endlich on


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Dezember 2008)

ich zum Glück auch wieder diese warterei ist echt ätzend


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Dezember 2008)

schon wieder überlastung, kaonntet ihr gerade was machen, ich svchon zum 2x nicht!!!


----------



## Semih91 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mit 1.743 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:51).

Edit://

Mit 1.752 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:51).


Edit2://

Mit 1.765 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:52).


Edit3://

Mit 1.777 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:53).


Edit4://

Mit 1.785 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:54).


----------



## Semih91 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mit 1.797 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:54).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2008)

Mit 1.788 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:54).

jetzt gehts wieder schlag auf schlag, wenns so weiter geht fällt noch die 2k marke heute ^^



lol und beim posten schon wieder 


> Direkt antworten
> Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf
> 
> 1. Der Server ist zurzeit ausgelastet. Bitte versuchen Sie es später wieder.


Der server is wohl am ende xD
3te mal das ich das heute schon erlebe^^


//edit
Mit 1.797 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:54).


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Dezember 2008)

Jop, ist mir auch schon diverse Male jetzt passiert, dass ich absolut nichts mehr machen konnte..

Unser aktuellstes Ergebnis ist immer noch:


> Mit 1.797 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 21:54).


----------



## johnnyGT (3. Dezember 2008)

1.850  um 21.08


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja, wir suchen schon einen neuen Server aus


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, wir suchen schon einen neuen Server aus


Einen mit Shanghai drin?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, wir suchen schon einen neuen Server aus


Thehe, wird so langsam auch notwendig


----------



## Invisible (3. Dezember 2008)

und die zahlen hängen kurz hinterher und die ausfälle kommen immer erst danach also wirds wohl noch weiter steigen


----------



## Semih91 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mit 1.885 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 21:16).


----------



## Oliver (3. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Einen mit Shanghai drin?



Warum einen, wenn man 4 haben kann?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Warum einen, wenn man 4 haben kann?


Stimmt man kann nie wissen. 
Lieber einen zu viel als zu wenig.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. Dezember 2008)

Mit 1.885 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 21:16).

allein 430 Beobachter in "Actionspiele"


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Dezember 2008)

das muss ein fehler sein : *8672 User* gleichzeitig online um 23h27 


8678 um 23h29


----------



## lowkres (3. Dezember 2008)

Was 8783 User Online,wenn das stimmt dann können wa ja schon Weihnachten feiern.


----------



## Oliver (4. Dezember 2008)

Der Counter auf der Main ist für die Füße... Einzig die Anzeige im Forum ist aussagekräftig und 100% korrekt.


----------



## steinschock (4. Dezember 2008)

Haha na besser Argumente um Chefe`ein Neuen Server aus dem Kreuz zu leiern gibt es nicht.


----------



## killer89 (4. Dezember 2008)

Meine Fresse, die Lags haben mich ja gestern Abend aufgeregt... hoffentlich ist der neue Server bald da... ich war gestern schon ziemlich 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal, das wird ein Rekord für die Ewigkeit geben, außer GTA5 verlangt den Bundestrojaner mitzuinstallieren und ein Foto vom Schäuble als Desktopbild.

Einem MSN, Live Care, Google und you.porn Account natürlich gleich dabei, ist bis dahin ja normal.


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (4. Dezember 2008)

das höchste was ich gesehen gab waren knapp 1700 User online ich halte das sogar für wenig bei der großen Beliebtheit von PCGH


----------



## Semih91 (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich war noch bei den 1800 Usern dabei, aber dann konnte ich auch nicht mehr zugreifen


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (4. Dezember 2008)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Also ich war noch bei den 1800 Usern dabei, aber dann konnte ich auch nicht mehr zugreifen


Schaut mal ganz genau hin 5033 User online das kann nur ein Bug sein oder??????????


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Dezember 2008)

KingBenTheNewest schrieb:


> Schaut mal ganz genau hin 5033 User online das kann nur ein Bug sein oder??????????


Das ist kein Bug, du schaust nur an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Dezember 2008)

aber nur auf der mainpage ....

trozdem krasse sache o.O


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2009)

> Mit 2.025 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Gestern um 18:40).



Da hab ich mich wohl geirrt, als ich das schrieb:



> Ich denke mal, das wird ein Rekord für die Ewigkeit geben, außer GTA5 verlangt den Bundestrojaner mitzuinstallieren und ein Foto vom Schäuble als Desktopbild.
> 
> Einem MSN, Live Care, Google und you.porn Account natürlich gleich dabei, ist bis dahin ja normal.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Juni 2009)

In dem Fall darfst Du Dich gerne mal irren.


----------



## push@max (15. Juni 2009)

Wow, wieso gerade gestern? Ich hatte mich schon gefragt, weshalb mal so langsam der Rekord nicht fällt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wow, wieso gerade gestern? Ich hatte mich schon gefragt, weshalb mal so langsam der Rekord nicht fällt.


Gestern hatte die SPD rund um Steini einen Sonderparteitag der auf einigen Kanälen übertragen wurde. Das war so trocken, dass sich direkt alle die das beim vorbeizappen gesehen haben in die schönen, bunten Foren geflüchtet sind


----------



## Player007 (15. Juni 2009)

Wurde ja auch langsam mal Zeit das der alte Rekord gebrochen werden musste, das Forum wächst ja auch ständig weiter 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (15. Juni 2009)

Das Forum hat jetzt eine richtig gute Performance...habe gestern nichts davon gemerkt, dass so viele Leute unterwegs waren. 

Das war ja vor ein paar Monaten noch anders.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2009)

Die Performance war eigentlich seit den ersten Problemchen nach dem PCGH-Umstieg nie mehr anfällig auf eine besonders große Anzahl an Usern.
Was zwischendurch mal am Server gezerrt hat waren Bots etc.

Es ist also noch Luft für die 3000 .


----------



## Gott des Stahls (16. Juni 2009)

Und wenn nicht wird halt ein Istanbul Server zusammnegebaut


----------



## moe (16. Juni 2009)

geil, die 2k marke geknackt. aber ich war wieder nich dabei .


----------



## Fighter3 (16. Juni 2009)

aber ich war dabei *juchu*


Für eine neue Signatur:


"[x] Ich war  am 14.06.2009 um 18:40 zusammen mit 2.025 anderen online"


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (16. Juni 2009)

juhu ein rekord!aber wie heißt es doch so schon:rekorde sind da um gebrochen zu werden!


----------



## push@max (16. Juni 2009)

Wir müssen einfach einen feste Uhrzeit vereinbaren, wo wir uns alle hier im Forum treffen.

Dann stellen wir wieder einen neuen Rekord auf und crashen den Server


----------



## KTMDoki (17. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wir müssen einfach einen feste Uhrzeit vereinbaren, wo wir uns alle hier im Forum treffen.
> 
> Dann stellen wir wieder einen neuen Rekord auf und crashen den Server



des is natürlich eine gute Idee!

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!

Müssen wir nur noch ausmachen, wann und wo?

Wie wärs mit einen Quickpoll?


----------



## Gott des Stahls (17. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub ich mach nen Server Crash Thread auf^^
Nich lachen!Ich amch dat wirklich!


----------



## Oliver (17. Juni 2009)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Versuch, der Server ist bisher nur wegen eines fehlerhaften Skriptes teilweise gecrasht, deshalb wird das Vorhaben mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit scheitern


----------



## Gott des Stahls (17. Juni 2009)

Naja versuchen kann manns
Aber ist doch gut dass der Server so stabil ist


----------



## Le Pulle (17. Juni 2009)

is nich wahr^^


----------



## push@max (17. Juni 2009)

Also wenn wir einen Thread aufmachen wollen, dann in der Rumpelkammer. 

Das wäre doch mal wirklich ein interessanter Versuch. (natürlich nur einen neuen Userrekord )


----------



## Tom3004 (22. Juni 2009)

Ja vielleicht kommen wir dan ins Guinessbuch der Rekorde 

Haha


----------



## GlockRoXx (25. Juni 2009)

weiter so PCGH FTW!


----------



## Geicher (16. Juli 2009)

*Neuer Rekord im PCGHX-Forum!*

Am 14.6.09 um 18.40 waren genau 2025 User online.
Dies ist ein neuer Rekord für das Forum von PCGHX.
Warscheinlich hatte das irgendwas mit dem neuen Betriebssystem zutun....


----------



## battle_fee (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neuer Rekord im PCGHX-Forum!*

waren deswegen die Server down???


----------



## killer89 (16. Juli 2009)

*räusper* Klickt ihr hier: *Klick mich feste*
Das ist schon n bissl her mitm 14.06. man sollte auch lesen, wann der letzte Post war ^^

*Warum die Server down waren, würd mich aber auch gerne mal interessieren* 

MfG

edit: ah, hier stehts


----------



## push@max (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neuer Rekord im PCGHX-Forum!*



battle_fee schrieb:


> waren deswegen die Server down???



Wahrscheinlich waren die Server wegen der Stromgeschichte down...


----------



## killer89 (16. Juli 2009)

Ja, habs ja reineditiert  

Scheint ja doch ziemlich (extrem  ) gewachsen zu sein das Forum, wenns vorher n "Home-PC" geleistet hat und nu schon ne "Serverfarm" regeln muss ^^ 
Is aber schon interessant, was nich alles passiert, wenn der Strom ausfällt. oO

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juli 2009)

Wir sind ja nicht die einzigen Kunden unseres Anbieters.


----------



## Player007 (8. November 2009)

Puh was geht denn hier heute ab 
Über 5500 User gleichzeitig online 
Alleine im Actionspiele Teil fast 4000 User 



> Mit 5.814 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 18:45).



Gruß


----------



## eVoX (8. November 2009)

Seh es auch grad, WAHNSINN.


----------



## Player007 (8. November 2009)

Jetzt auf einmal wieder 500 User weniger 
War das nen Flashmob oder was 

Gruß


----------



## KOF328 (8. November 2009)

keine 10min 1k user weniger wot se fack? xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2009)

Ich tippe mal auf eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (9. November 2009)

Bestimmt wurde irgendwo das Forum mit einem Titel ähnlich "Free Porn, click here" verlinkt ^^

Anyway,


----------



## Pokerclock (9. November 2009)

Gerade ist die Zahl wieder schlagartig um 1.000 gestiegen. Und wieder alle im Actionspiele Forum. 

Ganz klar ein Porn-Link, der zu uns führt.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (9. November 2009)

Nicht das es was mit MW2 zu tun haben könnte  Ich bin auch voll und ganz für die verschwörungstheorie


----------



## Player007 (27. Januar 2010)

Es gibt wieder einen neuen Rekord 



> Mit 6.811 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online  (Heute um 20:22).



Diesmal sticht der Fotografie Thread hervor, mit ca. 4500 Usern ^^

Gruß


----------



## herethic (27. Januar 2010)

Und wieder neuer Rekord



> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/online.php   Mit 6.941 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:33).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Januar 2010)

Bad Company 2 trägt sicher aktuell gut dazu bei


----------



## Rizzard (27. Januar 2010)

Player007 schrieb:


> Diesmal sticht der Fotografie Thread hervor, mit ca. 4500 Usern ^^
> 
> Gruß





D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Bad Company 2 trägt sicher aktuell gut dazu bei



Na da haben wir ja die 2 Übeltäter.
4500 User im Fotografiethread, da muss wohl jemand beachtliche Bilder geknipst haben


----------



## Player007 (27. Januar 2010)

Und da ist es auch schon wieder vorbei 
War wahrscheinlich ein Flashmob xD

Gruß


----------



## Low (27. Januar 2010)

4500 User in einem thread? Wow - echt krass

gogogo pcgh 10.000 user....

Wir müssen uns mal ein Datum aussuchen und dann Leute in anderen foren und Youtube auffordern alle um z.B. am 3.3.2010 um 14:00 Uhr pcgh Forum zubesuchen


----------



## herethic (27. Januar 2010)

Da müssen aber ersteinmal ein paar neue Server besorgt werden


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Da müssen aber ersteinmal ein paar neue Server besorgt werden


Ach die guten AMD CPUs packen das schon.  
(Ich hoffe mal die Server laufen noch auf AMD Basis... )


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Januar 2010)

Fette Sache 
Wenn man so auf den Startpost vom 1.10.2008 mit 713 Benutzer schaut dann hat sich die Community, oder besser gesagt die Aktivität im Forum, innerhalb von knapp eineinhalb Jahren ja nahezu ver 10-facht (Also eig. ja 9,7349228-facht ).


----------



## killer89 (27. Januar 2010)

Wenn man dann aber auch noch betrachtet, dass der größte Sprung von der Zusammenlegung mit dem PC-Games-Forum zusammenhängt, dann weiß man, woher viele User kommen  

Aber schön, werden wir wohl dieses Jahr die 10k packen. 

MfG


----------



## herethic (27. Januar 2010)

Schade das diese zahl nicht wirklich aussagekräftig ist,da ca.15% alle User sich anmelden und fragen ob ihre Pc-Konfiguration in Ordnung ist und dann nie wieder kommen.


----------



## herethic (8. März 2010)

Mit 8.504 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:33).


----------



## Player007 (8. März 2010)

Langsam wird es was mit den 10k 
Go go ^^

Gruß


----------



## Burkuntu (8. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Mit 8.504 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:33).



Ob das vielleicht etwas mit dem Shicewetter zu tun hat


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (14. März 2010)

Wow....8K sind schon heftig,....


----------



## Low (14. März 2010)

10k gibts bestimmt wenn Fermi aufem Markt ist


----------



## Thunderstom (14. März 2010)

Nö, wer will denn "Thermi"


----------



## PontifexM (14. März 2010)

Thunderstom schrieb:


> Nö, wer will denn "Thermi"


 wenn sie was taugt, ich...


----------



## atti11 (14. März 2010)

schon Krass wie das Forum hier Gewachsten ist!


----------



## shiwa77 (14. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Mit 8.504 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer gleichzeitig online (Heute um 20:33).


Das hat man aber auch gemerkt... War ziemlich träge hier...
@ PCGH: vielleicht mal wieder an der Zeit, die Server aufzustocken???


----------



## atti11 (15. März 2010)

währe auch mal interesant hier irwo eine Server Status anzeige reinzumachen 
Wir sind ja Extrem xD

-wieviel belgerter Speicher
-Serverauslastung usw


----------

